# Ae 18lm



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone actually taken one of the new Associated late models to the track?

I originally wrote it off as a repackage of the 18b with a belt drive, but now I'm wondering if it might not be a slick little spec class and a little easier to handle than the losi minis we run on the dirt here in Michigan?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We've had them on our mini carpet Oval track. with a few suspension adjustments they are awesome!


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Any real difference between them and an old rc18t conversion?


----------

